# PATERSON Fire & Flood of 1902/03



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

In the spring of 1902 Paterson was hit with back to back disasters, first a fire in 02' that burned thru the center of town destroying about 60% of the towns buildings. Then major flooding came and put the town under water, this book is for sale on e-Bay now with many pictures of the town and all the destruction.

 I own one of these books and many of these original Silver Gelatin photo's and while sad it's a great testament to the people and their ability to rebuild after such disasters...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 17, 2011)

Its a shame the flood didnt come the same week as the fire Jim,as maybe the fire damage would have been much less.Floods are a lot easier to recover from.It looks like a great book to read but sad to take in. The burned buildings have that American bombed German countryside look to them. It had to be the worst your town has and ever will see again.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanx Steve, it really is an amazing story, to top it all off we had a Tornado come thru in early 1903 that killed 2 people and destroyed a few homes....The towns history really is something....


----------



## rockbot (Jun 17, 2011)

Darn global warming! its even affecting our History...[][]


----------



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

lol Rock....[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2011)

nice flood, I was born in Johnstown PA , I think we got you beat[]

 Is that a tree in your window or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

This is how the falls normally look, it's a 77 foot drop...


----------



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

This was them during the flood...


----------



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> nice flood, I was born in Johnstown PA , I think we got you beat[]
> 
> Is that a tree in your window or are you just happy to see me?


 Amazing what our ancestors went thru...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2011)

> Amazing what our ancestors went thru...


 
 my ancestors were still busy being poor in Germany, Ireland, and Croatia at that time. THey didnt get off the boat until this flood was cleaned up. I guess US Steel had to replace a lot of workers. My ancestors must have found Johnstowns tragety to be their oppertunity. 
 I did have a couple relatives die in later floods there. payback I guess.


----------



## epackage (Jun 17, 2011)

I see now that the rupture of a dam really contributed alot to that flood, we had another in 1882 where a horse and buggy driver got pulled over the falls, I have an etching of that here somewhere from Harpers I think....It's eerie to see the horses head sticking above the water right near the edge of the falls..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2011)

> horse and buggy driver got pulled over the falls


 
 if you have to die , at least that is an interesting way to go. Riding a horse and buggy over a waterfall thinking  "am I going to ride this one out?"


----------



## rockbot (Jun 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> This is how the falls normally look, it's a 77 foot drop...


 
 Beautiful picture Jim, thanks for sharing it.[]


----------



## towhead (Jun 19, 2011)

WoW  E....kinda like here....A fire came through here back in 1918-books have been written about it-I believe it sarted in Cloquet MN and came as far as Duluth MN.  Very bad, many died.  My neighbors house, built in 1913, survived...  -Julie


----------

